# Q about Limp Toadstool



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

So I just came home, and have a toadstool leather and the polyps are fully extended. The only problem is that it is limp. i.e. bent sideways with the ?crown? pointing towards the right-side glass. 

What could be causing this? It seems full and healthy, and has been in the same place forever, thriving.

Edit1: There is a Pulsing Xenia that moved close to it a week or 2 ago, but it had no problem until recently.

Edit2: No Viagra Jokes Please!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Don't sweat it. It should perk up again within a few days. Pretty normal for a leather to look limp or shed it's skin once in a while.

If it continues for more than a few days, I'd look into water chemistry issues and run some carbon in case you're getting any softie chemical warfare.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have noticed that toadstools tend to fall over or go limp if it isn't getting the flow it needs.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

The ol gooch huh?



PACMAN said:


> Edit2: No Viagra Jokes Please!


Didn't see this until I'd already composed several 

I guess you might try relocating the Xenia. Fresh carbon and a water change would help if a turf war is indeed the cause.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Nightstar said:


> The ol gooch huh?
> 
> Didn't see this until I'd already composed several
> 
> I guess you might try relocating the Xenia. Fresh carbon and a water change would help if a turf war is indeed the cause.


Sorry, I guess I should of followed up on this. The toadstool leather is fine and back to normal. On occasion it flops over, but then the next day it is straight as an arrow. But for the limpness sometimes, it is pretty happy!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, mine sometimes do that too- I've gotten used it.


----------

